#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT 2012 Cut-Offs: I am getting xyz marks, what can i get?? Ask all such queries here

## soniya chopra

Hi this is Soniya and i m getting 238 marks in IIT-JEE 2012, which IIT can i get ?...... Guys please help ..............

lets start a discussion in this thread.............. :): 





  Similar Threads: AIEEE 2012 Cutoffs: I am getting xyz marks, what can i get? Ask all such queries here AIEEE 2011 Cut-Offs: I am getting xyz marks, what can i get?? Ask all such queries here.. NIT Duragapur  2012 Gate Admissions, Cut Offs Discussions IIT Bhubaneswer 2012 Admission, cut Offs, Placements,Campus, hostels

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

> Hi this is Soniya and i m getting 238 marks in IIT-JEE 2012, which IIT can i get ?...... Guys please help ..............
> 
> lets start a discussion in this thread..............


it depends up on branch ,which branch r u interested in....?

----------


## soniya chopra

Computer science..........

----------


## gambit003

which category are you from?

----------


## siddhant5

i got 5327 gen category i am not mad to leave it so which is the best branch ill get

----------


## SHASHANK KAMDAR

me too got 238 marks in jee air 1773

----------


## rahul thukral

[I]if u would love to prefer civil engineering then IIT Roorkee is the best choice

----------


## rahul thukral

its very difficult for u to get the core branch of the IIT so it would be better if u could get a much better NIT through AIEEE

----------


## michel317

in iit as i know the imp of 10th and 12th arkes increses

----------


## zoya1234

Students who were Qualified in IIT JEE 2012 entrance Test and who are appearing for IIT JEE 2012 Counselling can check the Opening and Closing ranks of All IITs  Including Old and New IITs. ( IIT Bhubaneswar, IIT Bombay, IIT Delhi, IIT JEE 2012 opening and closing ranks  IIT Gandhinagar, IIT Guwahati, IIT Hyderabad  IIT Indore, IIT kanpur IIT Kharagpur, IIT Madras, IIT Mandi, IIT Patna, IIT Rajasthan, IIT Roorkee, IIT Ropar, IT-BHU Varanasi, ISM-Dhanbad).

----------


## techplc

I hope you will get a best branch.. But I could not say , what branch will you get.. Coz, am not an astrologer..!

----------


## erjala sunil

I hope you will get a best branch

----------


## mrdgupta81

can i get admission in any good college with a score of 70 in jee main??

----------

